# altered jars on the ebay



## coreya (Oct 1, 2009)

I emailed the seller and asked if the jars were artificially altered and he emailed back that they were natural, he even placed the question on the listing page. I think they are phony what do you all think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260484050090&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## georgeoj (Oct 1, 2009)

No Question about it. Nuclear radiation is NATURAL inside a reactor and therefor the jars are natural.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 2, 2009)

coreya,
 I have in the past bought many irridated  jars because I liked them.As soon as I put one of these altered jars next to the real Mcoy,spotting them became very easy.Even in a photo.
 The jars in question are altered,but still look pretty cool.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 2, 2009)

They look light enough to have been colored by the sun?  Have an ink that is a light shade of nuke.  I have seen plenty of purposely nuked bottles over the years and they get pretty bold in color and obvious.  These do not, unless they were done for a short time.


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 2, 2009)

The Ball jar is nuked without a doubt and leads me to believe the rest are as well. The sun does not turn straw colored jars that dark.

I do have a purple milk bottle that is super dark and most would say it was nuked but its all natural. I stuck it in a great window about two years ago and it turned darker and quicker then I would have thought possible by the sun alone.


----------



## junkyard jack (Oct 3, 2009)

I am really quite tired of seeing all those very sickly looking so-called "amber" jars on that site. I can't believe people actually bid on some of them. The colors are absolutley terrible. Some sellers even put on a coating of dust to try & make them look authentic & "as found". Right......


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 8, 2009)

As previously stated, I consider it  ruination of history, one bottle at a time. One of the biggest offenders I have come across is... Anyway, he wants $75.00 for this! This was maybe a $20.00 bottle BEFORE he ruined it! I wouldn't display this on my shelf on a dare.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/STEARNS-antique-PURPLE-MILK-GLASS-bottle-w-stopper_W0QQitemZ390096716660QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad3938374


----------



## justanolddigger (Oct 9, 2009)

I totally agree with you Gary, it's a shame. Why would a longtime dealer ruin their reputation by selling such stuff as authentic, and then try to convince us that it is not just authentic, but a better authentic??


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 9, 2009)

For some it's just a business. If my memory serves me correctly and it usually does , the same seller offered me $65.00 for a 7" MINT cobalt lattice poison with stopper, I had it listed for $125.00 or best offer. He has a similar example 7" described as an 8" (measured with the stopper if you read further) for $199.00. It has been on there for months but rest assured that there is one born every day and some eBayer will be waiting to take his money!

  Enough said, perhaps he will irradiate himself by accident.


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 10, 2009)

Nuked bottles only get as dark as the amount of manganese in the glass will let them. The time of exposure has little or nothing to do with it. The Atlas's in question most likely started as aqua, so naturally had less manganese in the batch accounting for the lighter color after exposure. The ambers had little or no manganese in the batch, they will gradually turn back to clear over time, or could be expidited with heat.





> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> They look light enough to have been colored by the sun?Â  Have an ink that is a light shade of nuke.Â  I have seen plenty of purposely nuked bottles over the years and they get pretty bold in color and obvious.Â  These do not, unless they were done for a short time.


----------

